# Ferraris Bakery Co.ltd, Hirwaun Wales Feb 2016



## Jon6D (Feb 18, 2016)

Whilst out and about with Vertigo Rod looking for new places to explore, we found our selfs in the small village of Hirwaun South Wales. As we was driving around, I remembered one of my favourite food stops had closed for business about 8 years previous, Ferraris Bakery so we decided to take a look, I knew it had closed abound 2008 so I wasn't expecting to see much or even expecting to see it still there in that case, as we approached I could see the old Ferraris factory shop sign and the building was still standing so we decided to go and take a look.
There wasn't a great deal left inside, two big ovens, two giant fridges and a few offices, the old bakery shop was almost unrecognisable, but its the not knowing whats inside these places that excites me and you never walk away feeling disappointed 

History 
You would be hard put to find somebody who has lived in South Wales in the past 75 years who has not heard of Ferrari's.
The bakery's logo, as well as its cakes and pastries are known to everyone. The business has bakeries on almost every high street, from Cardiff to Tonypandy, serving up everything from 'breakfast baps' to wedding cakes. Ferrari's has been offering good value, quality produce and providing quick affordable lunches to workers all over South Wales, for years. Sadly, for the people of the area, the company went in to administration before Christmas. I hope that a buyer is found as soon as possible to keep the bakery and shops open and, most importantly, secure the jobs of the workforce.On 19 December 2006, when the company announced it was going into administration, it cited falling sales and greater fuel costs for the decision. The firm employs around 600 workers all over South Wales


----------



## Vertigo Rod (Feb 18, 2016)

Nice one Jon, was another great explore & a huge area to cover inside. You're right wasn't a great deal left, but was still an impressive place to stroll around! Enjoyed the write up & great pics as always buddy


----------



## smiler (Feb 18, 2016)

It's a wee bit trashed Jon, but worth a nose around, I liked the signage, Thanks


----------



## Jon6D (Feb 18, 2016)

smiler said:


> It's a wee bit trashed Jon, but worth a nose around, I liked the signage, Thanks



Yeah its totally wrecked,gutted it ever closed down as I loved there food


----------



## degenerate (Feb 19, 2016)

Nice one Jon, obviously it had to have a creepy doll knocking about!


----------



## krela (Feb 19, 2016)

I think those signs are some of the best I've ever seen! haha.

Thanks Jon.


----------



## thorfrun (Feb 19, 2016)

part of my house used to be a shop and my workshops were the old bakery, i have an old ferraris stand up sign in the garden, never took much notice until now lol, excellent report


----------



## Jon6D (Feb 19, 2016)

degenerate said:


> Nice one Jon, obviously it had to have a creepy doll knocking about!


.

What is it with these creepy dolls, I've seen them in quite a few places I've been to now, strange why one would be at a bakery tho :icon_evil


----------



## Jon6D (Feb 19, 2016)

krela said:


> I think those signs are some of the best I've ever seen! haha.
> 
> Thanks Jon.



4 brown baps 53p bargain


----------



## Rubex (Feb 19, 2016)

Ooo an old bakery! What a fab explore, nice pictures


----------



## TheNarrator (Feb 19, 2016)

This is very nice! And cheap baps too!! The signs are great. Fantastically photographed


----------



## UrbanX (Feb 19, 2016)

They did love their signs! Trashed, but looks a nice mooch! 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## degenerate (Feb 19, 2016)

Jon6D said:


> .
> 
> What is it with these creepy dolls, I've seen them in quite a few places I've been to now, strange why one would be at a bakery tho :icon_evil



Very eerie especially the way you've shot it too! It's either dolls or pianos in these places


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 19, 2016)

Great write up and images, Love the mis-shaped dough sign...an absolute belter!!


----------



## Mikeymutt (Feb 19, 2016)

Funny a friend gave me the pin for this other day..and I was wondering what it looked like inside..great set there jon.certainly looks interesting


----------



## Jon6D (Feb 20, 2016)

Mikeymutt said:


> Funny a friend gave me the pin for this other day..and I was wondering what it looked like inside..great set there jon.certainly looks interesting



It was worth a mooch, I use to stop off there years ago for dinner, I was hoping the factory shop was going to be a bit more recognisable but it was trashed


----------

